# cleaning interior seats



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Hello everyone

My kids has made the inside of my seats dirty with chocolate and mud. What products do you guys recommend to clean it up like new?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Not sure on the finish of your seats but this stuff works well

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sonax-20...049294&hash=item3609a544cd:g:rEwAAOSwHMJYMza8


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks mate.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Cleanyoucar.co.uk always provide useful support if you phone them. I've only used them for external products in detail


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks, JRattan


----------

